# hot vs cold dogs and foods to feed.



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

A friend of my was just telling me about her Holistic vet, and how a dog can be "Hot" vs "Cold" and according to that is how you should feed them. 
For instance "Lamb" is considered "Hot" and you should not feed it to a "hot" dog because it will just cause them to be hyper, and not able to concentrate along with stomach troubles etc. "Duck" is considered a 
"cold " food so you would feed a food based on duck to calm the "hotness" of the dog down. 
It goes the otherway too if you have a "cold" dog you would feed a "hot" food such as lamb to balance them out. 
Here's a web site I found that explains things a little more
hot and cooling foods for pets, yin and yan in dogs, traditional chinese medicine for pets, damp heat in dogs, treating phlegm symptoms in pets, using food to balance yin and yan, allergy remedy for dogs
My friend is using this to feed her dogs and they do really well, just curious if anyone else has tried it and what kind of results you've had.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

The website you posted... I used to work there, and learned this method of feeding. Haha. Small world!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Hmmmm since my vet is trained in Chinese Medicine I will have to ask her about that because she has never mentioned it.....


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> The website you posted... I used to work there, and learned this method of feeding. Haha. Small world!


So does it work? My friend feeds Wetlands TOW since it's duck based to have a cooling effect on her dogs. she says she can really see a difference, but I'd never heard of anyone else doing this.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm looking into all of this now as well. Anyone know more info? Any success stories?


----------

